# Rally for Canada



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2008)

Braved the elements and went to the Anti Coalition rally at Queens Park. Just some images from my walk around there. Most of the Canucks on here will know what these are aboot...eh? 

This guy had a flag draped over a bench.



 
Here he proudly waves it​ 


 

One of the speakers John Tory being interviewed by the media.​

 
This guy pretty much said it all.​

 
Some signs​

 
While this rally was going on in protest of the coalition, another was going on at City Hall, in favour of it. This guy decided it was a good idea to come over. He got a strict warning from the Poh-leece, but was allowed to stay. A few people confronted him, but nothing happened. Like a good idiot, I followed him for a bit, hoping something might break, but I think it was too cold. ​

 
I thought this looked cool. The big Canadian flag above the signs,​

 
Typical politician grin. Trust no one. This is Peter Kent​

 
Probably my favorite image of the day, shot during the playing of our national anthem.​

 
Sorry for so many images in one thread...did not feel like making two threads. :er:​


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 7, 2008)

Some good shots there Chiller... We had a couple of rallies in our town as well.
Certainly is an interesting time in Canadian politics...eh?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2008)

Captain IK said:


> Some good shots there Chiller... We had a couple of rallies in our town as well.
> Certainly is an interesting time in Canadian politics...eh?


 
Thanks Capt.  Yeah, it was an interesting rally.  The turn out was pretty good, considering the schmengy weather.  Looks like some interesting stuff on our horizon eh? We can say that all we want here..it is our thread.


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 7, 2008)

You bet we can...can even spell colour with a "U"


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2008)

Captain IK said:


> You bet we can...can even spell colour with a "U"


 :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## skieur (Dec 7, 2008)

I think that showing photos of right wing political rallies in Canada violates the hot button politics rule.

skieur


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2008)

Shalst we have this thread deleted?


----------



## Crosby (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think it violates anything. The OP was not promoting or condemning, he was just showing pictures.


----------



## skieur (Dec 7, 2008)

Crosby said:


> I don't think it violates anything. The OP was not promoting or condemning, he was just showing pictures.


 
Oh, then perhaps we should discuss his participation in a right wing Canadian rally and I should find some photos of the rallies that support the Coalition against the Conservatives and Harper.

By the way, the title is inflammatory since it is not a Rally for Canada at all.  It is a rally for the right wing.

skieur


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2008)

skieur said:


> Oh, then perhaps we should discuss his participation in a right wing Canadian rally and I should find some photos of the rallies that support the Coalition against the Conservatives and Harper.
> 
> skieur


  Never said I participated..I just went there and took pictures.  I went to the other one too, but they had already closed up shop.   These are just my images and not my beliefs.


----------



## skieur (Dec 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Never said I participated..I just went there and took pictures. I went to the other one too, but they had already closed up shop.  These are just my images and not my beliefs.


 
Tell me another one. We can see where you spent ALL your time.  The photographic emphasis on the TEXT of the signs rather than the people reveals your right wing politica beliefs.

skieur


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2008)

Unfortunatly, both rallys were on the same time. I took public transit and had to walk from Queens Park to City Hall. I did not care which rally I shot first . I just happened to do this one first. I could care less about them. I dont believe in Religion , or politics for that matter. All I did was go shoot some pictures...gheesh. :lmao:

oh...as for the title..that is what the web site called it.


----------



## skieur (Dec 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Unfortunatly, both rallys were on the same time. I took public transit and had to walk from Queens Park to City Hall. I did not care which rally I shot first . I just happened to do this one first. I could care less about them. I dont believe in Religion , or politics for that matter. All I did was go shoot some pictures...gheesh. :lmao:


 
What you shot was signs reflecting your views.  That emphasis is obvious from your photos and oblique comments.  Text alone does not even make a journalistic shot, so who are you trying to kid?

skieur


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2008)

Whatever you think my friend is up to you.  I just shoot what I see.  They might be my visions, but not my views.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with Crosby...it seems to me that Chiller is just showing images from a rally he observed, and he is neither promoting nor condemning the position the attendees were taking. His statement that the shots are 'just some images from my walk around there' highlights this. He merely 'documented' (photographed) what he saw. And he did it rather well, too, in my view. [Personally, I especially like the 'We Voted' photograph.]


----------



## Jklersy (Dec 8, 2008)

It kinda helps that i live in the US, so I dont find this "hot button" at all.

I love that **** eatin grin on #8.  overall good pics!


----------



## skieur (Dec 8, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I agree with Crosby...it seems to me that Chiller is just showing images from a rally he observed, and he is neither promoting nor condemning the position the attendees were taking. His statement that the shots are 'just some images from my walk around there' highlights this. He merely 'documented' (photographed) what he saw. And he did it rather well, too, in my view. [Personally, I especially like the 'We Voted' photograph.]


 
Even the media have a fairness ethic.  You don't present one side of politics visually or on television without the other side.  So, moderators, is politics off or on.  If it is on, then we need to see photos of the Pro-Coalition Rallys.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Dec 8, 2008)

Jklersy said:


> It kinda helps that i live in the US, so I dont find this "hot button" at all.
> 
> I love that **** eatin grin on #8. overall good pics!


 
That is the photo of a Conservative right wing member of parliment and former television commentator.  His vested interest is in the Anti-Coalition forces, since it would cost him in seat in parliament if the Pro-Coalition group takes over.

By the way, I understand that the Anti-Coalition group was made up largely of white males.  Perhaps that is why there are no photos of the make-up of the crowd from the front.  Of course the worker and women bashing aspects of the Conservative economic statement may have had something to do with the nature of the crowd too.

skieur


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 8, 2008)

Skieur,

This wasn't a political thread until you made it one.


----------



## skieur (Dec 8, 2008)

Captain IK said:


> Skieur,
> 
> This wasn't a political thread until you made it one.


 
The text on the signs made it a political thread.

skieur


----------



## kundalini (Dec 8, 2008)

So, if this had been posted in the photojournalism forum, would that have sufficed skieur?  Obviously a "photojournalist" can't be in two places at the same time and only cover one event at a time, regardless of fairness ethics.  Does this also mean that "photojournalist" of events only document what they believe in?  The text on the signs only reflect other peoples beliefs and opinions, not the photographer.

To make it "fair" in your eyes, why don't you post photos of the rally you went or stfu.  It was nowhere near a political thread until you decided to join.

/rant


----------



## kundalini (Dec 8, 2008)

*I AM THREAD KILLER..... HEAR ME [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ3eZ50Wa0M&feature=related"]ROAR[/ame]!!!!*

eacemrgreen:


_(sometimes I crack myself up...... pleasure to have been of service........)_


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2008)

kundalini said:


> *I AM THREAD KILLER..... HEAR ME ROAR!!!!*
> 
> eacemrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
Thread killer....:lmao::lmao:


----------



## DigiJay (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow this is a photography forum not a political forum. Photography can be about ANYTHING or anyone. It's art. 
I think these are great shots regardless of what or who they represent. Chiller continues to display his interesting and high calibre photography. I look forward to his next series.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, what he said!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Artograph (Dec 10, 2008)

Captain IK said:


> Skieur,
> 
> This wasn't a political thread until you made it one.


 
:er:  I agree....  :er:

..............................................................................................



*....Oh, and those shots are wonderful Chill!!!  Especially 4, 5, 7 and 8!!*


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow... The argument about the content of the photography representing the views of the photographer is rather weak.  On a similar note, one can argue that shooting a wedding  suggests that you believe in marriage.  And if one does the cliche shot of a ring on an open bible, the photographer agrees with the text contained within?  And the posting of the wedding photos on this site -- does that constitute a 'sociological' post that states the political views on marriage and the Bible?

On the other hand, if this set was had only left-wing content, would there honestly have been any comment about being for political gain?  

Also, I've seen sets in the photojournalism gallery of the RNC and DNC -- clearly political events...  But was that a 'political' post?

The photos here are fair game.  And if the post title is the event title, it would be stupid to change it.  After all, if the event is called "Rally for Canada," would it be ethical to title it "Rally for Right Wing Canadians?"  That's like calling "Jane & John's Wedding" to "The Ceremony End of the end Freedom for John"


----------

